# Women...what is your view/opinion



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

Women,
What is your view or opinion of men with an uncircumsized penis?


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

it's pretty common over here - I love em all, cut or uncut it makes no difference to me


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

I'm more accustomed to cut, but if I like the man, I'm going to like his johnson


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

I've had both, prefer uncut but what my man has works for me (he had a partial circ)


----------



## lininpa (Apr 17, 2012)

My hubby is uncut and I just love it when he gets hard.


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

Ladies.. thank you for your honest feedback. My stbxw never had a problem with it, but I've always been a little apprehensive on if it will scare women when I finally get back out there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

As a guy (cut), it shouldn't "scare" most women. But some women do have preferences. My GF, for example, strongly prefers cut ones. Luckily for me. . Other women apparently prefer uncut. 

In any case, it is what it is. . Your options for changing that are pretty limited, and my options are even more limited. Foreskin transplants? Although I have heard of some guys attempting to re-stretch the skin to regain the foreskin their parents took away from them
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

as long is a guy isn't worried about me examining and playing with it like it's a science project, it really doesn't matter.

I like to investigate things constantly.


----------



## 381917 (Dec 15, 2011)

I don't think most women care as long as you keep it clean.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

I don't like uncut men. This is because I think cut penises look better and smell more clean. The few uncut men who I have slept with all had odor issues, because they would not pull back the skin and clean it. 

Of course, not all women think like me.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

It's about the man, not the penis. 

However, an uncut man has to pay more attention to hygiene. Unclean is a turnoff.


----------

